# Peter Gross Bottling Bloomsburg PA



## mwsjpw (Mar 31, 2012)

I am looking for any information concerning bottles made by Peter Gross, a bottler from Bloomsburg Pa. about 1880 - 1890. He died in 1890 and his son may have renamed it Gross Bottling Works. Anyone who has any bottles, information or something for sale, please let me know.

 Thanks,


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2012)

I was looking on eBay and found a Gross bottle from there in the completed items , only sold for five bucks . You might do a search on eBay from time to time and maybe come up with some of those bottles > Might try Google for info as well .


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello John,

 Welcome to the A-BN.

 "PETER GROSS, beer bottler, Bloomsburg, was born in Sawarton, Rawnfolz, Bavaria, June 20, 1825, and came to the United States in 1860. He married in Germany, Philopina YOUNG, and had four children born in the fatherland: Jacob, killed in Danville by a railroad accident; David, Margaret and Leanna, and the following named born in the United States: Daniel (deceased), William, Clara, Peter, Elizabeth and John. Mr. GROSS first settled in Danville, and worked in a furnace. In 1871 he came to Bloomsburg and opened a bottling business which he has since successfully conducted. Mr. GROSS is a member of the Catholic Church, Mrs. GROSS of the Lutheran. Politically he is a Democrat, and takes an active interest in the affairs of the county. (History of Columbia and Montour Counties Pennsylvania, Battle, 1887, Bloomsburg, pg. 339)" From.

 "MARTIN I. HENNESSY. Prominent among the influential and enterprising business men of the town of Bloomsburg, is the gentleman whose name heads this narrative, who is proprietor of the Bloomsburg Bottling Works. He was born in Centralia, Columbia County, Pa., September 17, 1868, and is a son of John and Catherine (Larkin) Hennessy. John Hennessy was a native of County Galway, Ireland, and at the age of twenty-one years he left his native country, came to the United States and engaged in mining until his death. His latter days were spent in Centralia, Columbia County. Mr. Hennessy was united in the bonds of wedlock to Catherine Larkin and a family of five children was born to them, namely: Martin I., the subject of this personal history; John; Mary; Thomas; and Catherine. His widow now resides in Bloomsburg. Our subject received his intellectual training in the public schools of Centralia and at the age of nine years he began work in the breakers of that town; at the age of sixteen years he went with his father and engaged in mining for four years. He then learned the trade of a plasterer and bricklayer, which occupation he followed five years. *At the age of twenty-five years he purchased the Bloomsburg Bottling Works, which was established by Mr. O'Blosser who was succeeded by his wife, she by Peter Gross and he upon his death by E. P. Cameron, who was succeeded by our subject in 1894. When Mr. Hennessy took possession of the establishment it had a small trade, but by the closest attention and honest dealings he has succeeded in building up a large and paying patronage. He handles over 2,000 barrels of beer and various kinds of carbonated drinks and has an extensive patronage in Bloomsburg and the surrounding villages. Mr. Hennessy formed a matrimonial alliance with Clara Gross, a daughter of Peter and Philopina (Young) Gross. Peter Gross was born in Swarton, Rheinpfalz, Bavaria, Germany, June 20, 1825, and during his youthful days he learned the trade of a stone-mason. In 1860 he came with his family to the United States and located in Kingston, Pa., and later moved to Danville, Pa., where he followed the puddlers trade. In 1871 he migrated to Bloomsburg and purchased the O'Blosser Bottling Works, which he rebuilt and enlarged, carrying on the business until his death, November 21, 1890. He wedded Philopina Young and they reared a large family of children,* namely: Jacob, deceased; Philip, deceased; David; Margaret, the wife of Charles Ball; Lena, who married John Denniker; Daniel, deceased; William, a resident of Bloomsburg; Clara, the wife of our subject; Peter; Elizabeth; and John. To our subject and wife were born two children: John, born in Bloomsburg, June 22, 1894; and Frances Clara, born in Bloomsburg, November 26, 1897. Mrs. Hennessy departed this life January 3, 1899. Our subject is interested in local and general matters and politically votes the straight Democratic ticket. He is a valued member of the community and by his upright dealings and habits of thrift and industry has secured the confidence and esteem of his neighbors. (Book of Biographies of the Seventeenth Congressional District, Published by Biographical Publishing Company of Chicago, Ill. and Buffalo, NY: 1899. Consisting of Columbia, Montour, Northumberland and Sullivan Counties, pg. 201 Transcribed by Tammy L. Clark)" From.

 Someone in the Williams-Allen family has a photo of bottles @ This Site.





From.


----------

